# Fire and gas explosions Camping Torre del Mar



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Apparently there has been a serious incident.
Two adjacent vans destroyed and a third has lost awning and kitchen tent.
No one hurt but two total losses.
Apparently the owners of the can at the source of the fire has decamped to Portugal.
The other English van owners are left to sort out the mess.
Feel for them we know them well and only left ourselves a week ago.
The vans are undoubtedly close together and there is a tendency to " fill the pitch" with ancillary awnings , kitchen tents etc etc.
Our thoughts are with all concerned
There but for the grace of God :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel for them too Margaret 

But I'm glad you are home safe and sound 

Sandra


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Scary. I always worry just a little when we get to a site and find the pitches very close.
We'll be there next year for a few days.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

.lwhy?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MEES said:


> .lwhy?


Why what?

Unless it was referring to the video StephandJohn posted - but that has been removed by user.

So thread is running into a quagmire.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't remove it. It was a video taken of the fire.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe those who whine about the Gestapo at CC sites insisting that they park by the peg will realise there's a good reason for it??

I doubt it though. There are some who simply object to *any *rules, thinking they are too important to have to observe them! You only have to live within a 30mph (_what a joke_!!) speed limit, or observe the number who use their mobile phones while driving!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

[U hen 
sO who pis[/U]perhaps the original poster on u tube removed it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone else has posted it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Would you stand around that close with gas bottles exploding??

I don't scare that easily, but I would have been off like a rabbit!! :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It brings out the ghoul in some people Dave, same on the roads, rubber neckers looking at a crash, and have one themselves, human nature I suppose.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It brings out the ghoul in some people Dave, same on the roads, rubber neckers looking at a crash, and have one themselves, human nature I suppose.


Same when a caravan caught fire in the peak district, muppets were bringing their children to watch. Am told I didn't swear as I tried to get them to be move back, but don't believe it for a minute.
Quite a few did a lot to help others just got in the way.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Would you stand around that close with gas bottles exploding??
> 
> I don't scare that easily, but I would have been off like a rabbit!! :surprise:


My thoughts exactly.

What a F*ckwit of a policeman for not moving them back to 100-200m. - and himself.

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

That is the nature of people. Seeking a Darwin Award probably. I worked in central Belfast in the 70s and 80s. You would not believe the numbers of people who stood watching at the police barriers of actual bombs and bomb scare scenes. Me, I was offski, as far as possible.

Davy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Years ago a tent went up at Beadnell camp site while we were there camping ourselves, the manager just strolled down and when he was told to ring for the fire brigade he said "Why it will be gone in less than a minute", it didn't even last that long before it had burnt to the ground..

I suppose a motor home will last a bit longer, but unless the fire brigade are hung on the back of the door they will be way too late to be any good!..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Years ago a tent went up at Beadnell camp site while we were there camping ourselves, the manager just strolled down and when he was told to ring for the fire brigade he said "Why it will be gone in less than a minute", it didn't even last that long before it had burnt to the ground..
> 
> I suppose a motor home will last a bit longer, but unless the fire brigade are hung on the back of the door they will be way too late to be any good!..
> 
> ray.


Ray

But the fire brigade would be able to deal with an overheated and possibly damaged gas cylinder in a professional manner.

Also if they did arrive before the MH or caravan was completely destroyed and still showering sparks into the air they may prevent colateral damage to other units.

I know plastic can be ignited at quite low temperatures, but I wonder about aluminium-sandwich walls. Of course aluminium will burn if the temperature is high enough, particularly if it has a phosphorous content like that used in aviation construction, but I suspect at a much higher temperature than plastic/GRP. Anyone have any info.?

If the Fire service did get a call they would have no option than to attend since they would ot know the materials involved from a brief call.

I still think the Site Manager should have applied an extiguisher or a bucket of water(assuming no electrical source in a tent) to suppress sparks to avoid colateral spark damage, especially if there were any significant wind.

I do not go on sites, but what type of fire extinguishers are provided - Co2, Foam, Dry Powder? I presume, when most people have EHU and batteries, they are not water.

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Some of the people were the owners of the vans.
Various extinguishers buckets etc are placed around the vans but I guess it was too hot to get near them to be of any use.
Still very sad for those involved and I think many of the others will be very shaken up.
Margareti


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the fire brigade were definately needed

They couldn't save the van

But think how fast it could spread through the trees across the campsite 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MEES said:


> Some of the people were the owners of the vans.
> Various extinguishers buckets etc are placed around the vans but I guess it was too hot to get near them to be of any use.
> Still very sad for those involved and I think many of the others will be very shaken up.
> Margareti


Margaret

I would not go anywhere near a fire that had taken hold in a MH or caravan where there are gas cylinders present.

My question about the types of cylinders was more directed to what is available to deal with a small fire in its initial stages.

For those unaware of the various types of extinguisher and their use here is a good link

http://www.firesafe.org.uk/types-use-and-colours-of-portable-fire-extinguishers/

You will note most are not recommended for chip/frying pan - use a fire blanket; no oxygen no more fire.

I would caution that if one does not know which extiguisher is available or does not know how to use it then RUN.

Stay safe - prevent fire.

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't know what was the initial cause but it obviously spread very quickly.
As for sit staff there are rarely more than a girl in the office, a site handyman and a cleaner present.
Certainly no one able yo make much difference at an incident like this.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Margaret
> 
> I would not go anywhere near a fire that had taken hold in a MH or caravan where there are gas cylinders present.
> 
> ...


The local fire chief made me take the fire extinguishers out of my flats, he said sooner the building burnt down than a tenant get injured fighting a blaze.

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> The local fire chief made me take the fire extinguishers out of my flats, he said sooner the building burnt down than a tenant get injured fighting a blaze.
> 
> tony


Interesting. I take it the flats are in the UK.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Interesting. I take it the flats are in the UK.
> 
> Geoff


Yes Geoff

tony


----------

